# SA-W30 de Sony necesita altavoz



## LordFer (Abr 5, 2007)

Necesito un altavoz para este recinto amplificado   y no encuentro las carcteristicas del original (12") , alguien las sabe? y cual seria el recambio equivalente del mismo. He mirado en Beyma y tienen 12" lo que no se es cual poner que se adapte al sistema, bien por potencia o por frecuencia.
Gracias de antemano por molestarte en leer este post. Un saludo.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 8, 2007)

HOLA 

pues fijate la impedancia del woofer la potencia y de ahi queda en tus manos el precio y demas ya que en los parlante el mejor es mas caro como en la mayoria de las cosas 

cualquier parlante que cumpla las especificaciones del equipo se va a adaptar con mayor o menor rendimiento segunb sea la calidad del parlante 

para esos tipos de subwoofers los mejores son los subwoofers de automovil que bienen con suspencion de goma y demas cosas 

saludos


----------



## LordFer (Abr 24, 2007)

Lo veo como una opcion pero al ser los de coche a 4 ohmnios no estropearia algo es un cajon de un pub
Gracias por darme tu opinion si alguien sabe las caracteristicas que las poste.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## LordFer (Sep 23, 2007)

Parece que nadie (no encuentro en la red)  tiene datos tecnicos del cajon de sub Sony, sigo interesado en reparalo por uno equivalente al original el problema esta en que no se las caraccteristicas del mismo.
no se las frecuencias que le van al cajo, como los watios que deberia soportar.
venga el que todavia tenga uno que me eche una mano.
Gracias


----------

